# PCB Triggered



## Limitless (Dec 30, 2016)

Just got back last night.  Had great weather on Wednesday, but yesterday it blew so we only got to fish one day.

Headed out of St Andrews with bait and chum. Started in 45' and worked SSE to 110 hitting numbers. Most showed good bottom and fish. But mostly the wrong kind. TRIGGERS. Yep we could only attract the highly endangered, rare, and outrageously over-fished Gray Trigger fish. We did catch 4 Beeliners under 12 inches, but stopped counting triggers at 50. Between the fog and not being able to catch other closed or open season varieties it was a tough day.

Still better than being at work though.


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 31, 2016)

The fog on tuesday and wednesday was very thick pretty much until lunch. I braved the cold water and shored fished but did not catch anything.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 4, 2017)

I feel your pain.
Last time I fished Mexico Beach, triggers were on the surface all around the boat. 
You couldn't get a bait down more than 10 feet before one ate it.


----------

